
Pirate Party Ordered to Shut Down Pirate Bay Proxy - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-party-ordered-to-shut-down-pirate-bay-proxy-120414/
======
rickmb
There is something extremely fishy going on in the Court of The Hague.

BREIN (which is just a local front for the MPAA and RIAA, since NL barely has
a movie/recording industry of it's own, and what there is is barely affected
by piracy) has for years shopped around in various courts, but has now focused
completely on The Hague where it has had a series of favorable results. Some
of which, especially the censorship order, are considered extremely debatable
within the legal community.

This one really takes the biscuit: the utter refusal of the court to even
allow a legal democratic political party to defend itself is completely
unprecedented.

In other news: BREIN is now also suing other ISP's (again, in The Hague), and
the court has appointed the same judge that was responsible for the previous
controversial censorship order. Attempts to have the judge removed from the
case have failed.

~~~
mahmud
Isn't the Hague just for trying Africans?

[http://www.france24.com/en/20120315-lubanga-kony-icc-
african...](http://www.france24.com/en/20120315-lubanga-kony-icc-africans-
international-justice-hague-syria-congo)

~~~
Joakal
If you looked up Hague, you'll find there are many different types of courts:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hague> Not just 'Africans'.

------
awakeasleep
This morning our pirate censorship battles were the first thing that popped
into my mind when I woke up.

I thought how much more effective public outcry would be if we phrased things
in terms of _the creation of censorship infrastructure._

I object most to that. Here we see the criminalization of a note on where to
find information. For now, it is only applied to illegal information like the
Pirate Bay, but it's establishing a precedent that can be used against
anything.

~~~
aw3c2
problem a: it is called the pirate bay.

problem b: it is called the pirate party.

pirates are criminals. naming things like that and not expecting this to be
huge problem is short-sighted and I would even say dumb.

if your goal is to reform copyright law and citizen rights/protection then why
not call your party freedom party or reform party or more rights for ordinary
people party.

"hi, my name is childharasser and I am your boy's new teacher."

~~~
awakeasleep
I agree with you completely. Choosing the name "thepiratebay" was an immature
move imo, and it doesn't pay proper creedence to the whole idea of stated
rules and enforced rules.

By that I mean that society expects one thing in name, and will often accept
something else in practice. Like we know politicians often have affairs, but
in public they profess to have the goal of a traditional marriage. If we saw a
politician who had public affairs, we'd all wonder what dirty behavior they
were hiding, assuming it's much worse than usual.

If the site had a neutral name like "torrent search" we'd know they professed
to be a neutral data sharing site, but the underbelly was piracy. If it starts
out piracy, which is plainly illegal, we're left with much worse assumptions
about what goes on behind the scenes.

------
drcube
194.71.107.15

I don't know if they're blocking it at the DNS level, or if there is some way
of blocking the actual site. But that's the IP address. Why couldn't someone
use any generic proxy to visit Pirate Bay?

I just don't see how governments can _actually_ block websites, without
confiscating their servers and/or forcing ISPs to monitor and block any
attempt to get back online. As long as they've got a server and internet
access, it seems to me like the government has failed.

~~~
aerique
TPB is also blocked by IP address in NL.

The dutch pirate party had a specific proxy running which they were ordered to
shut down so they're now running a generic proxy.

If you're dutch and haven't donated to the "Piratenpartij" yet, please do so
now if you think these issues are important:
<http://depiratenpartij.wordpress.com/lidworden/doneren/>

I'm saddened that wrt to the internet and censorship my supposedly
progressive[1] country can now be added to the list of China, Iran and many
other oppressive regimes.

[1] it hasn't actually been that for quite a while now

~~~
Joakal
I'm told that Pirate Parties have no policy on IP censorship because any
competent IT person can get a new IP address.

Welcome to joining UK and Australia as censorship countries.

I'm fighting in Australia.

~~~
eostyx
We're all fighting in Australia. The problem is it's becoming akin to America
in it's ability to ignore the general public and free speech.

Even worse is that they're doing it behind closed doors so we can't do or say
little against it. I'll just say it... America, Australia & UK have fallen
completely to corporatism. We are no longer a democracy and haven't been for
decades. It's only recently started to show it's glaring infections/swelling.

------
Joakal
The Pirate Party is the most digitally-advanced political party in the world.
If any entrepreneurs want to fight anti-Internet laws (SOPA, Internet filter,
etc) or injustice like this article (surveillance, etc), they're the best
party to do it: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_party>

I'm sorry if it's a bit off-topic.

